# Good deal for 40 gallon tank?



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

My boss's wife said she would sell me her 40 gallon tank and oak stand for 100 bucks! It comes with gravel, cheap filter, heater, hoods, lamps. What do you all think for the price?

Oh, yeah. She is getting a 125 gallon tank to replace the 40 gallon. Her brother is giving it to her for free. I told her I wanted the 125 gallon!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm that seems kinnda pricey..i just bought a 40 breeder and 25 gallon tank with all the heaters,filters,lights and a stand that holds them both for 150 canadian...but really it all depends on how bad u want the tank


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't give anymore than like $80 for the setup......$1 per gallon of tank, plus whatever else is with it.....guessing it's a junk heater worth about $3, gravel $5, filter $10, hoods and lights $20....you do the math. Just my 2 cents...things sell for differant prices differant places.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I see what you guys are saying, however it does have an oak stand which is worth a hundred bucks alone. Am I being naive?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> I see what you guys are saying, however it does have an oak stand which is worth a hundred bucks alone. Am I being naive?


I was thinking thats a pretty good deal. As stated above, the heater, filter, and other equip is prob junk. However if the tank, stand, hoods, light are in good condition, I think its a good deal.
$40 for tank
$at least 50 for stand
$at least 20 for hoods
$at least 20 for light

$130 without all the extras.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

id say if you have no problem spending 100 bux then its a good deal!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

with a stand......$100 is fine....din't realize there was a stand....sorry....buy it.....you can't go wrong


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Look at it this way, a new plain black 40g tank will cost you at least $99 (All-Glass). Plus the stand will set you back at least $150 new. Tops go for around $30+ bucks new. If you get lucky and catch a killer sale, you still will be paying at least $200. Even if the other stuff is junk, you may be able to use it in other tanks, trade it, or sell it.

Bottom line, if the tank and stand are in good shape...get it!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, I thought the oak stand kind of made the deal sweet. I think she will let me make a couple of weekly payments on it too.


----------



## randy84 (Nov 26, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> I wouldn't give anymore than like $80 for the setup......$1 per gallon of tank, plus whatever else is with it.....guessing it's a junk heater worth about $3, gravel $5, filter $10, hoods and lights $20....you do the math. Just my 2 cents...things sell for differant prices differant places.


were do u guys get tanks for 1 dollar a gallon?
thats how it is for like the small tanks then it just jumps!
like 27 for a 20 gal.
110 for a 55 gal.
i thought it was suposed to be 1 a GALLON BUT FOR SOME REAson its not!
o yea a 125 is like 300 or so dollars!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I think its a decent deal, especially with the nice stand. O and Randy ya tanks are only like $1 to the gallon when small like under 30 gallons and besides i think leasure means when its used not new, all depends on size.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i like the 100 buck for the all setup esp that stand. the question i have for you if what do you plan on doing with a 40 gal tank. the size of the tank and setup is what is concern for me. i had a 30 gal tank and about six months later i needed bigger. try not to collect tanks unless you have the room.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Look at it this way, *a new plain black 40g tank will cost you at least $99 (All-Glass)*.Plus the stand will set you back at least $150 new. Tops go for around $30+ bucks new. If you get lucky and catch a killer sale, you still will be paying at least $200. Even if the other stuff is junk, you may be able to use it in other tanks, trade it, or sell it.
> 
> Bottom line, if the tank and stand are in good shape...get it!


wow $99 for a 40g? thats really expendsive!!

im pretty sure your going to trash everything besides the tank and stand, or i might be wrong. $150 is a decent deal


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with it being a bit pricey...

_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> wow $99 for a 40g? thats really expendsive!!


Let me know where you can readily get a brand new All-Glass 40g breeder for less...cheapest I've seen them is $89 bucks for a black trim, or buy the stand-get the tank free (still have to buy the top). I know you can try to get them online from some custom manufacturers and pick them up when they are in your area, but when you need a tank...you need a tank!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> wow $99 for a 40g? thats really expendsive!!


Let me know where you can readily get a brand new All-Glass 40g breeder for less...cheapest I've seen them is $89 bucks for a black trim, or buy the stand-get the tank free (still have to buy the top). I know you can try to get them online from some custom manufacturers and pick them up when they are in your area, but when you need a tank...you need a tank!
[/quote]

feel free to come to ca and id be happy to show you a store that sells new AGA 40g(blk trim) for $40


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> wow $99 for a 40g? thats really expendsive!!


Let me know where you can readily get a brand new All-Glass 40g breeder for less...cheapest I've seen them is $89 bucks for a black trim, or buy the stand-get the tank free (still have to buy the top). I know you can try to get them online from some custom manufacturers and pick them up when they are in your area, but when you need a tank...you need a tank!
[/quote]

feel free to come to ca and id be happy to show you a store that sells new AGA 40g(blk trim) for $40








[/quote]

Gas alone would negate that trip!!! Why are you Candians always complaining about prices of fish and EQ if you can get tanks that cheap?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry bio i meant california haha


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> sorry bio i meant california haha












A trip to Canada would be cheaper!!! You Californians have p's and tanks coming out the wazoo!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

so man did you grab the tank??? sounds like a deal to me good luck









When i picked up my 29 gal with everything but a stand i paid $200 and i was happy


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I've read all your posts now. I work evening shift so only have little time in the day and up all night. I am just getting back into this hobby in the last 6 months. I got a 55 right now. The option aroused to get this tank and I thought I would jump on it. It is very nice. I don't think it's a waste of money. I could always sell it for what I get it for. A memeber on here said I could maybe get a Sanchezi. I saw a video of some exodons to. Those were really cool. What do you all think I should put in it. If not a pirahna, I might get a shovel nose catfish. I don't know.



fishguy1313 said:


> I've read all your posts now. I work evening shift so only have little time in the day and up all night. I am just getting back into this hobby in the last 6 months. I got a 55 right now. The option aroused to get this tank and I thought I would jump on it. It is very nice. I don't think it's a waste of money. I could always sell it for what I get it for. A memeber on here said I could maybe get a Sanchezi. I saw a video of some exodons to. Those were really cool. What do you all think I should put in it. If not a pirahna, I might get a shovel nose catfish. I don't know.


By the way, thanks for all the input good and bad.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Shovelnose can get pretty big, I think I would do exos or a sanchezi/irritans. I say if you think its a fair deal go for it!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I still say its a great deal bro, just make sure its in good condition. Just the oak wood is worth some cash right there. I personally would get a Purple sanchezi, that would definitely be my pic!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweet replys guys. I am gonna get it in a week when she gets her dad's pond coi out of it. It is like 30 degrees here so that can't go out till it warms up, supposedly in a week. I was hoping on that catfish, but you don't think it will work. That suck. Those exodons are pretty cool aren't they? How many could I get in a 40?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I would go with 20 exos in a 40 gal tank. They are nasty little bastards. I have always wanted some!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Are they nasty like, "bite your F'n hand if you put it in there"?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't think so, but I've seen them eat at my LFS and I was impressed to say the least!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

What did those exos cost at your LFS? How big do they get? Sorry, I got like 2 of the same topic on here. One got moved. I seen a video on here of like 50 exos eating some silverside. They are crazy and got some teeth!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

They were 4.75 a piece. I should have bought some. I have heard of them getting as big as 5'', but don't quote me on that.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

4.75? Hmmm. That would get pricey after a dozen. What's the least number you would want to have in that tank? Something on here said you should have at least______exos.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know, I would think ten would be a good number.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweet man. Thanks for all your advice. You are awesome. I am adding you to my super good buddies list. J/k
Thank you.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHA! glad I could help!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I wouldnt keep less than 12 exos. At my LFS they sell for 7-10 bones a piece, so I would snag them at 4.75 if I could, otherwise MA has them pretty cheap when you buy in bulk!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Skubasteve. You are awesome too. Straight to the super bestest good ol buddies list ya go. JK/ LOL


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Randy84 said:


> I wouldn't give anymore than like $80 for the setup......$1 per gallon of tank, plus whatever else is with it.....guessing it's a junk heater worth about $3, gravel $5, filter $10, hoods and lights $20....you do the math. Just my 2 cents...things sell for differant prices differant places.


were do u guys get tanks for 1 dollar a gallon?
thats how it is for like the small tanks then it just jumps!
like 27 for a 20 gal.
110 for a 55 gal.
i thought it was suposed to be 1 a GALLON BUT FOR SOME REAson its not!
o yea a 125 is like 300 or so dollars!
[/quote]
Not really. the dollar per gallon rule is solid up to about 100 gallons.

I bought my Acrylic 75 gallon Tank, Stand and canopy for 75 bucks. 
So no a 40 gallon for 100 bucks is not a steal. Its a ok deal. But not something i would really brag about as tho I got a great deal. Its about what a used tank full setup should go for.

You should hit up your local classified's and craigslist to see if you can come across a much better deal then this one.
Actually i'm bored so I'll do it for ya. 
Heres some

55gal
http://omaha.craigslist.org/for/305636983.html

http://omaha.craigslist.org/hsh/289256453.html

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/fur/304393459.html

75gal
http://omaha.craigslist.org/for/297008578.html

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/fur/304396918.html


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Those craiglists are sweet deals. At the same time though, I'm getting this tank from my boss's wife. HNot a stranger. Who knows what is wrong with those tanks, ya know? I am having a baby in a couple of days and she said I could make a couple payments to her. No big hurry to get the cash so that is easier on my pocket. Those tanks could have anything wrong with them. Like when you buy a used car, generally, you are buying other people's problems.


----------

